

Ripple had $2.5B money transfer, now second biggest virtual currency - aabalkan
http://coinmarketcap.com/?ripple

======
joshbaptiste
[http://ripplescam.org/](http://ripplescam.org/)

~~~
deweller
You realize that there are statements posted on this website that are out of
date and patently false, right?

Like: "First of all, the source code isn’t even out yet"

And the multiple issuer issue that is display as "no milestone" has been
closed and implemented in the current version of the client.

------
theboywho
The title is misleading, the transfer only used Ripple as a medium of exchange
and didn't use the Ripple currency XPR (called Ripples)

Ripple is currency agnostic.

------
splintercell
Ripple sounds like a terrible idea. As some people aptly named it as
Keynescoin.

I believe Mastercoin and Coloredcoins are Ripple-style ledger on Bitcoin
network technologies.

------
buster
The amount of new currencies is... hilarious? Soon we'll need a new software
category on
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_software_categories](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_software_categories)

~~~
tibbon
I have to wonder if the same happened when we figured out the printing press,
minting gold/silver, etc...

If you'll remember in the early American Colonies, [every colony had its own
currency]([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_American_currency](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_American_currency)).

~~~
davidryal
actually, the history of money is far more pluralistic and interesting than
even colonial money. regional currencies built this country until consolidated
via central bank in the name of stability.

------
rjzzleep
isn't the title wrong? it says 2.5b money transfer, but it's really 2.5B
market cap based on it's current valuation, right?

~~~
philrapo
correct. OP is totally incorrect.

